# How to get Canadian Husband Into the States



## Berura (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi there,

I am hoping to get some answers here. I am American, and my husband is Canadian. We got married in the States 4 years ago and moved here(Canada), and I am living here with permanent residency. We are wanting to move back to the States but we are unsure of what documents we need to make this the fastest and smoothest process. I have researched the forms required and a lot of it is very overwhelming and confusing. 

From what I can gather I need to fill out the 1-130 Petition for Alien Relative, in conjunction with a form to change green card status, something like that? I'm lost.

If anyone has any advice for me that would be SUPER appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## tufa4311 (Jan 16, 2011)

got this from a website:

1. Immigration petition for alien spouse of a U.S citizen

The spouse of a U.S. citizen is regarded as an "immediate relative" of the U.S. citizen for immigration purposes. The procedure for the immigration petition for the spouse of a U.S. citizen is:

1. In the first scenario, the alien spouse is already in the U.S. under a nonimmigrant status. In this case, the U.S. citizen may file an immigration petition (I-130) and the alien spouse may file an application to adjust status to permanent resident (I-485) at the same time.

For more information about Family Based Immigration, Immediate Relatives of U.S. Citizens, please click here.

2. The second scenario is when alien spouse is outside the U.S. In this case, the U.S. citizen needs to file an immigration petition and request that the USCIS notify a U.S. Consulate in the country where his spouse lives. Once the immigration petition is approved, the National Visa Center of the U.S. State Department sends "Packet 3" to the U.S. citizen. After the necessary forms are completed, the alien spouse goes to the U.S. Consulate overseas to apply for an immigrant visa. On the day that the alien spouse enters the United States on an immigrant visa, he becomes a U.S. permanent resident.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

http://www.uscis.gov/USCIS/Resources/A1en.pdf


----------

